# Pre-conception clinics



## Fe 82 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Several people have now mentioned these to me within threads, and they sound like a great idea.  Am I right in thinking though that only some hospitals offer these? Im based in Worcestershire and have not seen any info.
x


----------



## Copepod (Aug 9, 2009)

I think the best answer is to ask the clinic you attend normally - they'll know the local situation. If you don't go to a clinic, then ask your GP. I'm nowhere near you, but my hospital seems to think that all women with diabetes are keen to have babies and not do anything else!


----------

